# Great Idea To Protect Your Stub Outs



## WE-PLUMB (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I came across this awesome product, at $6.00 per bag! 

I am talking about the protective sleeves, not the plumbing itself or the bracket.

Fits PEX, Copper and ABS or PVC

Install at rough in. Works great and what a huge time saver at trim out!

:thumbup:

Click on the link below

Watch the video and let everyone know what you think................

www.stubshields.com


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow I just learned alot about American plumbing Haha 

1 What is with the copper stub outs? We always leave brass thread penetrating through gyprock or dry wall via lugged elbows converting pex or copper to a lugged elbow fixed to wood trimmers at the appropriate depth. It's the only way we do it on this island. Cut the thread down then screw on relevant tapware etc

2 why fix the copper with that metal stud work and and plastic sleeving? Does it hold the copper from sliding back or twisting? 

3 why not use cling wrap? Or Saran wrap instead of this sleeving? I hear it's hell cheap


----------

